
When the Beatles Walked Offstage: Fifty Years of “Abbey Road” - gerbilly
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/when-the-beatles-walked-offstage-fifty-years-of-abbey-road
======
sizzzzlerz
Of the relatively small catalog of Beatles albums, to me, Abbey Road is a
shining star, possibly eclipsed only by Sgt. Pepper. Almost the entire record
depicts the group at the very height of their musical prowess and features a
couple pieces by Harrison that place him firmly on the same level as Lennon
and McCartney. And that cover! A real work of genius.

The 60's were a glorious time for musical expression for which the Beatles
were a quintessential factor. Abbey Road was a great bookend to both the era
and to The Beatles work as a group.

